# Blum Tandem Plus slides



## Briancc (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a question regarding the use of Blum Tandem Plus undermount drawer slides. I am making some built in dressers that are frameless carcass with an interior depth of only 17 7/8" I really want to use the Blum slides but only 15' slides will fit and the recommended drawer size is up to 15" depth. I want to maximize the drawer size. What would the result be if I mounted the 17" deep box on the 15" slide (i would have to trim off the metal raised tabs on top of the rear of the slides.) Would the drawer slide function fine with the drawer then simply not being full extension by a couple of inches? I could live with that.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Not sure without looking them up, but if you mount a shorter glide than the drawer it just shortens up the length the drawer will open

You might want to look on Amazon for over extending glides that would give you an extra inch or so, and I have found the prices on Amazon are much better then the retailers, I just redid our kitchen and saved about $500 on hardware on line and it all worked perfectly


----------

